# Check This Out!



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i came across this picture when i was searching for reference phots for an upcoming mount.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats pretty neat, I guess to say bob ate well that night.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah "Turkey.It's Whats For Dinner".it would make one heck of a competition mount.that bird is upside down.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

wow thats insane, thanks for sharing !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Butterball mmm.

Wonder how the photo was taken.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

cudde back game camera.it looks like it was set over corn.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I would love nothing more than to trap a bob and put one of these cameras on it's neck. I found out about this a few years ago. Would be really cool on a bobcat!

http://www.mr-lee-catcam.de/cc_index_en.htm


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I would love nothing more than to trap a bob and put one of these cameras on it's neck. I found out about this a few years ago. Would be really cool on a bobcat!
> 
> http://www.mr-lee-catcam.de/cc_index_en.htm


Ok Chris,

Tell you what...you go trap mr bob or lion and tie one on him lol. Now that I would like to see ha ha. Only joking, I know that tranquilizers would do the trick. Easy enough too....what would be really neat is if the photos could be radioed to you for viewing lol.

I think it would be really cool !!


----------

